# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Продам Телевизор Sony KDL-32S5600

## Diashenka

Продам телевизор Sony KDL-32S5600 2009г. Цена 3500грн

Формат экрана: 16:9

Разрешение: 1920x1080

Диагональ: 32" (81 см)

Тип: ЖК-телевизор

Разрешение HD: 1080p Full HD

Динамическая контрастность: 33000:1

Суммарная мощность звука: 20 Вт (2x10 Вт)

Акустическая система: два динамика

Декодеры аудио: Dolby Digital

DVB-T: DVB-T MPEG4

Состояние отличное, пульт неродной.

----------

